# Women's LIV Sizing question



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking for some opinions on the Giant Liv sizing. My daughter picked one up at shop in Utah. They had a 2015 left over medium that they sold her; it was the last 2015 they had. 

She is only 5'4" tall, so I would have figured that they would steer her toward a small or x-small frame. I asked her to go back to the shop and talk with them. She was back there today and they still insisted that it is the right size. 

Unfortunately I am at a disadvantage because I am in Massachusetts. 

On a positive note, they appeared to be nice to her and asked her to just ride the bike for a couple of weeks. It sounds like they will make stem changes and even a bike change if necessary. 

I have a personal bias toward smaller frames because I like to drop off of things, and we ride a lot of rocky and rooty trails. Right now, her seat is set below the handlebars, which to me is another sign that the frame is probably too big. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Any thoughts? 

Thank you 

Pete


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is the official LIV sizing chart from the 2016 dealer book:









Her size is S. There is no doubt that a M frame is way too big for her. You cannot even argue that she's "in between sizes".

Even a complete noob working there who has no clue about sizing should be able to acknowledge that. This way it looks very much like they just wanted to sell off the bike regardless of correct fit.

On a side note, I've just ordered a LIV Intrigue size M for a friend who is 5'7". It fits her well with a slightly shorter stem.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm 5-4.5 on an Intrigue S. I ride with a bunch of ladies about my size up to 5-6" and we are all on small Liv frames.


----------



## shuttlekat (Nov 24, 2015)

I am 5'5" and ride a small Lust very comfortably....in Utah. I have shorter legs/longer torso. I rode a medium around the parking lot. I think I would have been good with the top tube length on the medium, but I wouldn't have had as much seat post length as I would have liked (my bike has a dropper).


----------

